# In loving memory of Dixie!



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Today, when I woke up, I saw that Dixie's tail was gone, after school I checked on her and Dixie had crossed the Rainbow Bridge.  I will always remember & love you Dixie.

Your loving owner,
Catlover

~In loving memory of Dixie~


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

awww! RIP Dixie.  I hope she meets my two fish, Gyp and Vi in heaven.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Spuzzi said:


> awww! RIP Dixie.  I hope she meets my two fish, Gyp and Vi in heaven.


 Thanks Spuzzi. I am sure Dixie, Gyp & Vi are playing right now. :wink: 

Catlover


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm sorry! *HUGS* I bet Dixie is swimming with Brainfish right now, not to mention Joey, Koi, Roger Wilco, 58, and 59. At least you know she won't be lonely. *more hugs*


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks Ianthe. I am sure Dixie is swimming with all of your fishies too.


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

I hope Gyp and Vi are being nice!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Spuzzi said:


> I hope Gyp and Vi are being nice!


 I'm sure they are. :wink:


----------

